# Top 10 favorite games of all time!



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

What are your top 10 favorite games of ALL time? 

Here's mine... 


Numbah 1! 

Zelda Ocarina of time: What can I say? It's got a special place in my heart, it's one of the first games I played, it's amazing in every way.

Numbah 2!

Final fantasy IX: It's the best final fantasy in my opinion, it's got great music, great story, great characters. It's underated, I remember I had a great time with this game.

Numbah 3!

Kingdom Hearts: I remember playing through this during summer break last year, it was amazing to say the least... Great story, great music, it's all I need. Disney + Final fantasy = epic win

Numbah 4!

Persona 3 FES: It pretty much combines pokemon with final fantasy, but with a better art style and great story, and truly IMMENSE music. Amazing game.

Numbah 5!

Persona 4: Dat IMMENSE music and great story man... Nuff said. Great art style as well.

Numbah 6!

Shadow of the colossus: What can I say? I'm a sucker for the epic s**t, this game has the definition of epic music, eerie art style, amazing colossi battles, and the game was weird as s**t. But I loved every second of it...

Numbah 7!

Final fantasy X: I don't care what anyone says... I liked FFX, it reminds me of when the ps2 was new, the good days... Plus its final fantasy, come on now!

Numbah 8!

Metal gear solid 2 sons of liberty: It's my personal favorite MGS game, it was my first one, great graphics, IMMENSE story, and I actually LOVED Raiden, I thought he was badass, doing naked flips and s**t.

Numbah 9!

Silent hill 3: It's proper scary, and it's a mindf**k of a game, and I love that... I also had a crush on heather, lol.

Numbah 10!

Resident evil 4: It was the first resi game I played, and it's just plain fun...
I beat it more than 10 times for god's sake... The game is KING when it comes to replayability.


What about you? I'm curious.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

1) Fallout 3 - Great story, amazing visuals. It's everything I want out of game.
2) Silent Hill 2 - You know a horror game is good when the music can scare you. I loved the story, it was the first game that showed me video games can be art.
3) Mass Effect 2 - Fixed all of the annoying issues of ME1. Being able to pick up where you left off in ME1 (with decisions having consequences) is a trend that other games should follow.
4) Paper Mario - This game was totally different from the other Mario games of it's time.
5) Halo: Combat Evolved - Picked it up and within minutes knew I was playing something special
6) Halo 2 - Loved the emphasis on the covenant in the campaign. 
7) Mario Kart 64 - No explanation necessary
8 ) Counter Strike - Definitely dated, wouldn't play it today. But it brings back good memories.

That's about it.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

1) Mass Effect - This game just pulled me in like no other, and I absolutely fell in love with it.
2) Uncharted 2: Among Thieves - This is like the ultimate action adventure game, the single player was ramped up a ton, and the online is a blast.
3) Dragon Age: Origins - This game consumed almost 50 hours of my life on my first playthrough, an absolutely epic fantasy game. The amount of choice is insane.
4) Mass Effect 2 - While not as good as the original, definitely better than most games and importing your save and seeing the consequences is absolutely awesome.
5) Red Dead Redemption - John Marston was an amazing protagonist, and the story was excellent, the online was a blast, as well.
6) Resident Evil 4 - This game was very atmospheric, and I loved the creepy settings, plus the over-the-shoulder view was awesome. 
7) Fallout 3 - Wandering around an open wasteland is a great way to kill a lot of time, and I loved the setting.
8 )Medieval 2: Total War - My first Total War game. I honestly thought I wouldn't like it, but the wars, the diplomacy, making treaties with other factions, it is very addictive.
9) Max Payne - I kept starting this one over as a kid, and the gameplay never got old. Plus the bullet time was awesome.
10) Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare - Definitely my favorite out of the COD series, online was, and still is to a point, very addicting.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

1) Chrono Cross - One of the best soundtracks ever. I loved everything about it. It's a beautiful game.

2) Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask - My absolute favorite Zelda game. I loved the time travel and atmosphere.

3) Xenogears - Again, great music and story. I loved how there was so much to the game.

4) Xenosaga Episode 1: Der Wille zur Macht - A great setup for the series. It's sad the other games didn't turn out as well as the first. Personally, I think it's better than the other tow.

5) Shadow of the Colossus - I love how simple yet powerful everything about the game is.

6) Ico - Same as 5.

7) NIER - A great overlooked game. Amazing music and a a great cast of characters and story.

8 ) Chrono Trigger - Pretty much what I've said about my other games.

9) Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean - Very fun card based gameplay and a fun world to explore.

10) Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure - My first RPG and it's such a sweet and fun story.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

*1. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time

*What can I say here?. It's my favourite game of all time. This game had such an impact on me when I was a child. I played it countless times. Great temples, great puzzles, great atmosphere and so on.

*2. Final Fantasy IX
*
Best FF imo. I love the story and the characters to death. Vivi's story is so heartbreaking and emotional. The scene on Terra when "You are not alone" plays is one of the best in Rpg history. This one (Spoiler): 



But the game also had many funny moments with Zidane, Steiner and Quina. Perfect RPG.
*
3. Persona 3 FES* / *Persona 4*

Persona 3 FES is my favourite PS2 game. Great story, great characters, great dark atmosphere. One of the most epic final boss battles ever.
Persona 4 was also great. I like murder cases. I like Persona 3 FES a little more because of the darker atmosphere but P4 is a great game as well.

*4. Grandia*

One of my most favourite RPGs on PS1. I love the adventure spirit of the game. Great characters and story combinded with a very good battle system.
*
5. Final Fantasy VI*

My second favourite Final Fantasy. Great story and cast and an unforgettable villain. Better than FFVII and Chrono Trigger imo.

*6. Dark Cloud 2*

Level 5's masterpiece. I spent so many hours with this game collecting medals. Rebuilding the future was fun. I really liked the two main chars and the story. It's full of mini games such as fishing, spheda, taking pictures and inventing stuff.
*
7. Shadow Hearts / Shadow Hearts: Covenant
*
I mention them both because I can't decide between the two. Shadow Hearts had the better horror atmosphere but Covenant was probably the overall better game. 
*
8. Beyond Good and Evil*

Very underrated and overlooked Action-Adventure. Intriguing story and Pey'j is just cool. Great game overall.

*9. Alundra 2*

Don't know why this game gets so much hate just because it had nothing to do with the first Alundra. This game head great puzzles, a good story, a cool cast and also its funny moments between Flint, Alexia and the Pirates.
*
10. Harvest Moon: Back to Nature*

Best Harvest Moon game imo. It's basically an improved version of Harvest Moon 64.

Edit:
Although it's against the thread rules I also want to add Mario Kart 64, Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy VIII, GTA San Andreas, Star Wars: KotOR, Megaman Legends 2, Legend of Legaia, Xenosaga III and some more that don't come to my mind right now. Sorry, I can't limit it to 10.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

1. Legend of Zelda Ocarina of time
2. Final Fantasy VII
3. Kingdom Hearts
4. Final Fantasy X
5. Metal Gear Solid
6. Legend of Zelda Wind Waker
7. Banjo Kazooie (N64)
8. Paper Mario: The thousand Year Door
9. Fallout 3
10. GTA:3


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Deus EX
Systemshock 2
Resident Evil
Final Fantasy Tactics
Final Fantasy VI
Eve Online
The Elderscrolls: Morrowind
Baldur's Gate 2
Super Metroid
Metroid Prime


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Genetic Garbage said:


> *1. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
> 
> *What can I say here?. It's my favourite game of all time. This game had such an impact on me when I was a child. I played it countless times. Great temples, great puzzles, great atmosphere and so on.
> 
> ...


Nice to see someone who likes FFIX the same, if not more than me! Great game, great game.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Only one game per franchise rule is in effect.

1. Final Fantasy VI

2. Castlevania: Symphony of the Night

3. Super Mario 3 

4. Diablo 2

5. Mega Man 3

6. Sonic and Knuckles

7. The Legend of Zelda

8. Chrono Trigger

9. Demon's Souls

10. God Of War 2

10 B. Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3

10 C. Resident Evil 4

That looks about right to me. I'm sure I'm omitting something really important, but there you go.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

1. Boggle - I play this wayyyyyy too much
2. Diablo 2 - Possibly the most replayable game ever...
3. Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 - Addictive, allows you to be creative
4. NHL 11 - Best sports game ever made
5. Starcraft 2 - Multiplayer is great!
6. Fallout 3 - Story/atmosphere is perfect. 
7. FFX - Only FF game I've played and thoroughly enjoyed (tried all subsequent ones and couldnt get 10% done). I loved the encounters, the side quests etc. 
8. Civilization IV - Classic!
9. Heroes of Might and Magic III - Greatest strategy games ever made??
10. Modern Warfare 2 - Despite the imperfections I love playing this game


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

1) Golden Sun
2) Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
3) Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
4) Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
5) The Godfather
6) Silent Hill
7) Tales of Symphonia
8 ) Mario Party 
9) Mario Kart
10) Age of Empires 2


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

1.resident evil1
2.the legend of zelda ocarina of time
3.civilization 3
4.james bond die another day
5.call of duty 2
6.MU online
7.super mario yoshi island
8.CHRONO TRIGGER!!
9.mario party
10.i cant simply not say them..so the 10th place is tied with resident evil2,ocarina of time majoras mask,eternal darkness,mortal kombat1,2,3,4,5,6, and of course gothic 2


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

In no particular order.......


1. Gran Turismo 4: I would've put over 1000 hours into it easy, I played it for probably 3 months straight. A good number of those hours just in time trials around "The Green Hell".


2. Mass Effect series: I'll count 2 games as 1 here. Loved everything about it, except the planet mining. Renegade female Shep is my favourite videogame character of all time.


3. Fallout 3: I dreamt about it because I played it for 16 hours straight the first night and fell asleep with the sound of the wind blowing in the wastes in my head. At one point I actually shouted out "I f**king love this game" before a raider group slaying with Hawkes and Dogmeat. Good times!


4. GTA IV: Loved the misanthropic/sociopathic Niko Belic. Loved the physics. Loved the story. And running over pedestrians driving down Liberty City sidewalks whilst Niko's shouting "Get the f**k outta the way!" or "I'm so sorry" showed me how a deranged homicidal maniac must feel on a murder spree without any of the guilt involved in doing it for real.


5. The Warriors: Best movie game ever! Captured the film perfectly and just expanded it and made me feel like I was part of it. Liked bustin' out tags and bashing cops who dared to stop the crew from causing mayhem.


6. NFS Most Wanted: Loved out running the cops in my tricked out turbo Gallardo and would do it for hours just to see how long I could last before getting caught.


7. Colin McCrae Rally 2005: Handles brilliantly with a race wheel and I enjoy rally games period but 2005 is my fave.


8. Elder Scrolls Oblivion: The first RPG I ever played from start to finish and although some of the "well met" speak is a little too nerdy for my tastes, I loved just exploring and plundering treasure. Sheogorath was funny as hell too.


9. God of War: Kratos and his journey pulled me in and didn't let go to the very end. Gorgeous graphics and set pieces and the combat was really tight.


10. Shadow of the Colossus: The atmosphere. The working out of each Colussi's weakness and how to even get at them in the first place. And the greatest (saddest) ending of all time imo. This game is the counter to Roger Ebert's "games are not art" BS.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> 5. The Warriors: Best movie game ever! Captured the film perfectly and just expanded it and made me feel like I was part of it. Liked bustin' out tags and bashing cops who dared to stop the crew from causing mayhem.


Hmm, I actually own this game for years now and never played it. Maybe I should give it a try in the near future.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

1.zelda: oot
2.zelda:tp
3.zelda: mm (see a theme?)
4.super mario 64
5.portal 2
6.halo
7.halo 2
8.guitar hero 3
9.devil may cry
10.heavenly sword AND god of war (both on the same tier)


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

1. Uncharted 2
2. Super Mario World
3.God of war 3
4.MGS4
5.Dead or Alive 3
6.Call Of duty MW2


will add others when i think of them


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Xenogears
Xenosaga: Episode 1
Super Castlevania 4
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
Castlevania: Symphony Of The Night
Final Fantasy X
Command & Conquer: Red Alert 2
Demon's Souls
Demon's Crest
Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance

*subject to change at any time*


----------



## cousin corona (Jun 13, 2011)

Deus(this game is amazing )
Dragonage
Jedi Kotor
Masseffect
Bioshock
Final fantasy 6
Beyond good & evil
suikoden 2
chron trigger
Guilty gear (series)


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Genetic Garbage said:


> Hmm, I actually own this game for years now and never played it. Maybe I should give it a try in the near future.


If you enjoyed the film you'll love the game. Rockstar knocked the ball outta the park with The Warriors and nailed the atmosphere and expanded the world of the movie perfectly.

It's also a really fun beat 'em up with some extra elements thrown in for variety.


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

IcoRules said:


> 1)
> 9) Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean - Very fun card based gameplay and a fun world to explore.


this game was so funny to me for some reason probably because i didnt understand it AT ALL


----------



## Shadow260 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey everyone! Good to see some gamers here. 

1. Final Fantasy VI -Brilliant game, epic soundtrack, and the open worldness of the WoR is fantastic (SNES)
2. Chrono Trigger -Pretty much FF6's brother, I can never decide which I like better. Amazing characters and endings and story. 
3. Super Mario Galaxy 2 -Very modern game. Every level feels like a fresh experience. 
4. Resident Evil 4 -What can I say about this? It's my most beaten game, and best game of the sixth generation. Timeless classic.
5. Banjo Kazooie -Love the music, the humor, and all the whole Rare feel. 
6. Super Metroid -This game is perfection. That's all.
7. Legend of Zelda: Majoras Mask -This game has crazy dark undertones (the worlds going to die period, you can't save everyone). 
8. Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney -OBJECTION!
9. Final Fantasy IX -Throwback to the 2-D FF's, and does it well. Best of the PSX FF's.
10. Super Smash Bros Melee -Who doesn't love this game? 

Honorable mentions:
Kingdom Hearts II
Final Fantasy X
Mega Man 2
Super Mario World


----------



## Mcallums (Jul 14, 2011)

1 Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
2 The Godfather
3 Silent Hill
4 Tales of Symphonia
5 Mario Party 
6 Golden Sun
7 Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
8 Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
9 Mario Kart
10 Age of Empires 2

Thanksgiving Scavenger Hunt


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

1: Final Fantasy IV (or II as I played it, on the SNES)
2: Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
3: Super Mario 64
4: Super Smash Bros Melee
5: Psychonauts
6: Portal
7: World of Warcraft
8: Pokemon
9: Super Metroid
10: Super Mario Bros 3


----------



## bittertaste (Jul 2, 2011)

1. Baldur's Gate 1 & 2
2. Dragon Age: Origins
3. Deus Ex
4. Warcraft 3
5. World of Warcraft
6. Fallout: New Vegas
7. Oblivion
8. Silent Hill 2
9. Harvest Moon DS/Cute
10. Animamundi


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*1. Gran Turismo 4*----- *Love this game as much as Gran turismo 1*
*2. 2 Xtreme -----They give it a bad rap but it's one of the funnest racing games I ever played, it gets extremly fast and hectic every race when traffic is on high.*

*3. Spider-Man 2----All around fun, get to go all around New York*
*4. Mortal Kombat Trilogy----Beyond fast pace fighting*
*5. Sonic 2------Best of all the sonics imo*
*6. Mega Man 8-----Just plain fun*
*7. Mortal Kombat Shaolin Monks-----even better with co-op *
*8. Dbz bt3-----Hardest funnest DBZ game w/red password charectors*
*9. Soul Calibur 2--------alot to unlock/ home feeling for me*
*10. Twisted Metal 2--------only with 2 players*
mention to Tony Hawk 1,2,,3,4? and Tekken 2,3,tag, 5


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

imo you can learn a lot about a person by the kind of games they like, that's why I like this thread.... I feel like I can tell what kind of gamers you all are, It's cool.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

1. Dragon Age
2. Oblivion
3. Bioshock
4. Fallout
5. Left 4 Dead
6. Fallout New Vegas
7. Portal
8. Dragon Age 2
9. DeadSpace
10. Bioshock 2


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

1. Silent Hill 2 - I'm pretty sure everyone knows how obsessed with the whole series I am. The music, the story, the designs, EVERYTHING.

2. Final Fantasy Tactics - Once again an epic story, flawless soundtrack, and had wonderful gameplay. Loved all the job classes and strategies. Spent hundreds of hours of my life on this game to learn everything.

3. Marvel VS Capcom 2 - I absolutely suck at this game and being able to do a ROM infinite with Magneto was the highlight of my life. Yeah, this game is very unbalanced but I can safely say there is no other game quite like it that has generated the fanbase that this game has had.

4. Final Fantasy 7 - Loved the characters and story and materia system. Well...twas the first FF I ever played so it rings some nostalgia.

5. Sonic the Hedgehog - Sega Genesis FTW. Still a fun game many years later.

6. Tomb Raider - I can't shoot her creepy tooting butler in this game but it's simple and fun and has fun environments. I knew all the secrets and everything in this game (like where all the secret health packs are). The best weapon in here was the uzi.

7. I Am the Chef (Ore no ryouri?) - Some rare Japanese game where you have to use the dual joysticks on the PS2 controller to play it. You are basically this young chef who has to do all these tasks such as chopping vegetables, filling brewski's, and then you have to do other stuff like call the police and chase customer's who don't pay. It's a really fun game if you can find it.

8. Intelligent Cube - This game is hard as f*** to find now. But it was really fun and simple.

9. Guilty Gear XX - I was actually good at this game. Faust, Eddie, Millia Rage, and Roman Canceling.

10. Metal Gear Solid. I really liked the whole series even though I thought Raiden was gay. Anyone remember the mystery special. "There's a popsicle on the floor" WHO DUN IT?! As in, which one of the 3 enemies should you kill?


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

Chrono Trigger (the game the music everything is perfect on that game)
Diablo 1 and 2
Resident Evil 1,2,3 ..i remember when i played 4 i didnt like it it didnt feel right lol i guess it's because im used to old school games.
Silent Hill 1
Tomb raider 3
Tomb raider chronicles 
Tomb raider 4 
Quake 1 and 2 
Super mario and donkey kong of course all of them 
mortal kombat
Age of empires 2
Dungeon siege 1


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

BPA free said:


> 3)


It never ceases to amaze me how much better the RE 4 box art was in Europe. Very artfully done, emphasizing both violence and isolation in a dark backwater with minimal detail. In NA, the box art for the original release of RE 4 was much less subtle, and the subsequent PS2 and Wii releases didn't look like they belonged on a horror game at all.


----------



## Brenablue (Jul 21, 2011)

*Some of my favorites*

Halo 1
Dragon age : origins 
Guild wars
Portal
Borderlands
Super mario 3
Tetris
Left 4 dead 
Dantes inferno


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

1. Age of Empires 3 Asian Dynasties
2. Cossacks
3. Mass Effect 2
4. Half-life 2
5. Outcast
6. Red Alert 3
7. Battlefield 2
8. Dragon Age Origins
9. Albion
10. Settlers


----------



## nSwany (Jul 21, 2011)

1. Dragon Warrior VII (PS1)
2. Starcraft: Brood War (PC)
3. Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (PS1)
4. Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island (N64)
5. Shining Force (Genesis)
6. Street Fighter Alpha 3 (Dreamcast)
7. Earthbound (SNES)
8. Darkstalkers: Vampire Hunter/Night Warriors (Saturn)
9. Mega Man III (NES)
10. Sonic CD (Sega CD)


Aaaand just for kicks, a top indie video game list:

1. An Untitled Story
2. Dubloon
3. Pixelships
4. Cave Story
5. Cthulhu Saves the World/Breath of Death
6. Blockland
7. Super Meat Boy
8. Spelunky
9. Akuji the Demon
10. Noitu Love 2


----------



## moltr3z (Jul 19, 2011)

1. Any Grand Theft Auto game
2. DotA (Defense of the Ancient)
3. Front Mission 3 (PS1)
4. Counter Strike
5. Pokemon 
6. The Sims series (although sometimes can be boring)
7. Bishi Bashi (PS1; oh yeah it's fun!!)
8. NBA Live '03 (PS1)
9. Starcraft Series
10. Total Annihilation (old pc game...I'm still looking for it now...it's very hard to find this game now)


----------



## devin880 (Apr 30, 2011)

Final Fantasy VII
Diablo 2
Chronotrigger
Secret of Mana
Fallout 3
God of War
Morrowind
Super Mario World
Donkey Kong Kountry
Counter Strike


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

nSwany said:


> 1. Dragon Warrior VII (PS1)
> 2. Starcraft: Brood War (PC)
> 3. Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (PS1)
> 4. Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island (N64)
> ...


Dragon Warrior 7 is an awesome game, I'm about 70 hours in myself.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

1. Chrono Trigger
2. Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time
3. Final Fantasy VIII
4. Dragon Warrior 7 
5. Legend of Zelda Majoras Mask
6. Final Fantasy VI
7. Super Marior Bros 3
8. Donkey Kong Country 2 Diddy's Kong Quest
9. Resident Evil 4
10. Final Fantasy IV


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Goodness, picking just ten is pretty tough:

1. Super Solvers: Challenge of the Ancient Empires! - In this game you solve puzzles by jumping over giant lady bugs and shooting lasers out of your hat. There isn't a whole lot more to say.

2. Galatea - Galatea's got plenty of flaws, but it was probably the first game to leave me wondering whether games can be something greater than simple entertainment. Barring its spiritual successor, it's also the single best recreation of natural conversation in games. It's free and you should play it: http://bit.ly/of6abo

3. Final Fantasy VIII - Everyone's first FF is their favorite, and this one's mine. There are a lot of innovative mechanics going on in this game, even if they're marred here and there by poor execution.

4. Nikujin - Nikujin, like Super Mario before it, elevates moving from left to right to a form of self-expression. It's also the greatest ninja game of all time. You can find it for free here: http://bit.ly/p2cCst

5. Yoshi's Island - This and Donkey Kong Country were my first platformers, and Yoshi's Island is the better game by far. Still one of the best-looking games ever made.

6. Devil May Cry 3 - Getting good at DMC3 takes some doing, but no other game will reward you quite so well for your time. Once you figure out how to move to its rhythm, each step you take makes you feel like the coolest dude on the planet.

7. Banjo Kazooie - My first game for my first console. Charming, bright, and colorful, with a great soundtrack to tie the whole experience together.

8. Prince of Persia: Sands of Time - Still the best romance in games. Beautiful level design and flawless traversal mechanics don't hurt either.

9. Fire Emblem - Easily my favorite strategy game. Just the right mix of depth and accessibility, with excellent feedback on the consequences of your actions at every step. Lovely spritework, too.

10. Flywrench - Flywrench proves that there's always room for new ideas, even in plain old 2D. There's nothing else quite like it, and that's wonderful. You can grab it for free here: http://messhof.com/flywrench/

Runners up: Super Mario Bros. 1, Demon's Souls, Psychonauts, Clean Asia, Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

1. The Simpsons Hit&Run - I loved that game,really awesome,I wish they made part 2
2. Diablo 2 - That was probably the best RPG i ever played,it had so much stuff in it..
3. Dungeon Siege 2 - Really great RPG with awesome graphics
4. Mafia II - The game was damn short,but it was epic. Can't wait for the Mafia II MP
5 Gta SA - Pretty cool game,I still play it on SA-MP on a roleplay server.
6. Gta IV - Niko was so cool,the game had great graphics and physics,hated LC tho..


----------



## ghosts_of_never (Aug 6, 2008)

Doom 1/2, anyone? Nobody?


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

1. Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater
2. Final Fantasy X
3. Kingdom Hearts
4. Final Fantasy VII
5. Assassin's Creed 2/Brotherhood
6. Persona 4
7. Uncharted 2
8. Star Wars: Knights of the old republic
9. Bioshock
10. Chrono Trigger


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

No particular order my top favorite games are:


Halflife
Diablo 1
AoE 2
Quake 2
RTCW
Fallout 3
Exile 3
WarCraft 2
WoW
Diablo 2

Soon to add Diablo 3 and possibly Rage.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Knights of the Old Republic
Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion
Halo 1
Bioshock
Portal 
Pokemon Snap
Mass Effect
Fable
COD: Modern Warfare
Fallout 3


----------



## ghosts_of_never (Aug 6, 2008)

Doom 1/2 --- even today, IMO it's by far the best pure action FPS for single player mode. 
Medieval 2: Total War - so addictive. I kept a journal detailing my progress in my campaigns. 
Pro Evolution Soccer 2010 -- the replay value is amazing, when tweaking things to make for a consistent challenge. Having to stay totally focused to get that winning goal... 
Super Mario Bros 3 -- so beautiful. Beautiful graphics, beautiful sound effects, beautiful music. Really fun gameplay. 
Battlefield 1942 -- in my biased opinion it is by far the best team oriented multiplayer first person shooter. There is so much freedom and variety in the gameplay, and it's so well balanced. 
Grand Prix Legends -- especially with all the mods available, it's so fun to zone out for an hour, wrestling the car, trying to not only stay on the track but beat your best time. 

I never really play Metal Gear Solid 1/2 nor Silent Hill (PS1) anymore, but I'll never forget them. Each game had plenty of stunning moments. 
Similar for Fallout 3/New Vegas. The Garys, Fawkes, the sacrificial chamber, the religious ghouls, the bad trip on Point Lookout... so many crazy memories. As others have commented on, I think the atmosphere of the games is incredible.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

1. Call of Duty: MW3
2. Call of Duty: Black Ops
3. Call of Duty: MW2
4. Call of Duty: World at War
5. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
6. Call of Duty 3
7. Call of Duty 2
8. Call of Duty
9. Mass Effect 2
10. Dragon Age 2

That's my list for the worst games of all time.


----------



## mcpinkerton (Aug 30, 2011)

1. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
2. Bioshock
3. God of War 3
4. Fallout: New Vegas
5. Devil May Cry
6. Mass Effect 2
7. Halo 1
8. Red Dead Redemption
9. GTA 4
10. Command and Conquer 3


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

1. Star Wars Battlefront I & II - I love kicking me some rebel a** 
2. Metroid Prime (all three)
3. Need for Speed: Carbon
4. Harvest Moon (pretty much all of them)
5. Super Mario Sunshine
6. Enslaved: Odyssey to the West
7. Donkey Kong 64
8. Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles
9. Sid Meier's Civilization 4 (a computer game, BUT..)
10. Pikmin


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

ghosts_of_never said:


> Doom 1/2, anyone? Nobody?


Me, me!
I'm an active member of the Doom community (yep, one still exists). The modding scene is still very strong. Some of the stuff popping up these days for such an old game is amazing. Source ports prolonged the life of the game. The basic gameplay is simply solid and simple.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

In no order:

Plants Vs. Zombies (no one else? :no)
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Bioshock
Resident Evil 4
Grand Theft Auto Vice City
Ninja Gaiden Black
Advance Wars 2: Black Hole Rising
Golden Sun
Mario Kart 64
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't really have an order for mine, so I'll just list them. It's going to be hard to pick just ten though.

*Okami* - What can I say about this. It's just absolutely amazing, the music, the style, the gameplay...all brilliant. It really proves that video games can be art.

*Sonic Adventure 2 Battle* - Love it. The Sonic and Shadow stages were just pure epic.

*Sonic 2* - Probably my favourite of the 2D Sonic games.

*Sonic 3 & Knuckles* - This game was epic. I can't find one thing wrong with it.

*Sonic Colours* - Probably the best recent Sonic Game. I loved it. The cutscences are so funny.

*Pokémon Red/Blue/Yellow* - What can I say? They were where it all started, they hold a lot of memories to me.

*Pokémon Cystal* - Probably my overall favourite of the Pokémon series. I remember putting so many hours into it.

*Yoshi's Island* - I loved this game so much. I remember the first time I beat it, it was so great.

*Super Smash Bros Brawl* - This game really lived up to the hype. I still love it as much as I did when it came out.

*Spyro 2: Gateway to Glimmer* - I love all the Spyro games on PS1 but I'd say this one is my fave. I loved it as a kid and I love it to this day.

Honorable mentions:
Sonic CD
Sonic Rush
Spyro 3: Year of the Dragon
Spyro The Dragon
Crash Bandicoot 3: Warped


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

My faves from when i used to game: 

Red Alert
Wolfenstein 3D
Doom 2
Golden Axe
Shinobi 3
Sonic 2
Metal Gear Solid
Call of Duty
Half Life
Goldeneye


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm not really big into modern games so it's hard for me to come up with a good list.

Dungeons & Dragons
WoW
Mass Effect 2
Mass Effect
Jedi Knight (Outcast or Academy)
Zelda LttP
Ninja Gaiden (xbox)
Super Metroid
Mario Kart 64
Mario 64


----------



## Stillill (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't really get a chance to play video games anymore so most of my list is probably going to be a little older but what the hell...

*1. The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past - *What can I say about this game that hasn't been said before. This is by far the greatest video game ever made. I have so many fond memories of playing this when I was a kid from arguing with my buddy over who got to play when we finally got the master sword to the first time I beat Ganon. Everything about this game is pure perfection - the graphics (which still hold up today), the music (which still evokes nostalgia and takes me back to a better time whenever I hear it), the gameplay and the epic story. I've played through this game so many times as a kid that I still remember where everything is to this day and I never ever got sick of it. Every Zelda game that has come after has been good or great but none could ever hold a candle to ALttP.

*2. The Civilization Series - *I was gonna try to pick one but every one is great so I'll just put the entire series down. I don't think any game has been responsible for me losing more sleep than Civ with it's insanely addictive "just one more turn" gameplay. You could start playing at 9:00 and then what seems like a few minutes later you would look at the clock and it would be 3AM. Also the game responsible for my love of history. Who says games can't be educational?

*3. Final Fantasy VII - *My favorite of the FF series. Another game that I have alot of great memories playing. When this game first came out the graphics were amazing and even though they don't hold up quite as well everything else about the game (the amazing story, music,etc) still does.

*4. Warcraft II* - One the first RTS games I played and still one of the best.

*5. Master of Orion II *- A 4X game similar to Civilization except set in space. Just as good as Civ and every bit as addictive.

*6. Baldur's Gate - *One of my favorite RPG's ever. The depth of this game was incredible for the time it was released. Not to mention how epic the story was. A sequel was released a few years later which was just as good but I still prefer the original.

*7. Final Fantasy Tactics* - A really fun tactical RPG. Great story and one of the more complex I've come across in a game. Might take a while to figure out but once you do it sucks you in. Also there are so many character classes to play through it will keep you busy for a long time. I think I put over 100 hours into it my first time through.

*8. Super Mario World -* My first SNES game and one of favorite Mario games. It was a tossup between this and Super Mario 3 but this slightly edged it out.

*9. Diablo - *A great action RPG. The random dungeons and drops kept this from getting old. But what I really liked about this game was the atmosphere.

*10. Street Fighter II - *One of the first 1vs1 fighting games. Some of the sequels were probably better games but the original holds a place in my heart. I still remember going to the arade in the mall as a kid and playing against friends. Good times...


----------



## jesus chrisp (Sep 5, 2011)

1. manhunt
2. gta sa
3. halo 3
4. area 51
5. left 4 dead
6. the warriors
that is all


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

This is hard. I picked a few. 

1. Splinter Cell

2. Bioshock

3. Dead Space

4. Halo 2

5. Gear of war 1

6. Mass effect 2

7. Super Mario World

8. Pokemon red and blue

9. Street Fighter II

10. Doom 3 

and more but I forget.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

1. Sonic The hedgehog 2
2. Sonic The Hedgehog 3
3. Sonic and Knuckles
4. Sonic The Hedgehog 1
5. Legend of Zelda: The Wind waker
6. Sonic Adventure
7. Red Dead Redemption
8. Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
9. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
10. Star Fox 64

Omg I forgot Pokemon Yellow! I miss my pikachu in there. ;o;


----------

